# How to discourage jumping up curtains ...



## DiamondKitty (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi All,

I am in some desperate need of advice ... I have two cats, one of 3yrs (girl) and one 1.5yrs (boy).

The younger boy since he was a kitten has thought it would be fun to jump up the net curtains at the window - my husband and I discouraged it whenever we saw him doing it by making loud noises, but it was obvious he was having 'let climb up the window fun' when we were out as the nets would sag, and began to notice little rip holes in the nets (very attractive I know :nonod ... I wanted to wait until he had grew out of the habit before forking out for new nets - I bought them the other week ready to change over and I have now discovered a *huge rip* in the top ... so he is obviously still doing it.

He is a very big BSH boy that likes to run full speed from the kitchen through the open-plan lounge and leaps to the top of the nets and hangs on!!

PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE could anyone provide some suggestions as to how I can discourage this behaviour...

The have lots of toys and a HUGE 6 tier scratching post!

Any ideas will be greatly welcomed as this behaviour is really stressing me, thank you  xx


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Remove the nets 

Sorry not helpful I know but I can just imagine him doing it. My girl charges round the house, jumps onto the deep bay and jumps up to catch flies, if I had nets I guess those wouldnt last long. 

I have vertical blinds and I had to remove the broken chains in my bedroom as she used them as an ability course  some on the ones in the lounge re broken as well.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Cookieandme said:


> Remove the nets


I second that ^^^^ 

One of my cats has pulled down my heavy curtains, along with the rail and the baton in the ceiling despite the house being a 'cat playground'


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Diamondkitty -- I am afraid if you have cat companions, especially when they are young, you have to make allowances and compromise over what furnishings you have in your home. If you don't you are setting yourself up for a load of hassle and stress, believe me.

Net curtains are *not* cat friendly I'm afraid -- many cats just love to jump on them, swing on them, claw them to bits etc There is no way of deterring them, other than shutting them out of the rooms that have nets at the windows. (Surely they are not in all your rooms?).

Instead of nets at your windows choose venetian blinds, which can be tilted at an angle to provide privacy and let light in.

Alternately, if you don't need to see out, and want a cheaper solution than venetian blinds then get white roller blinds of the type used to shield the room from sun. They can be bought cheaply from stores like John Lewis and easily cut to the right width for your windows. Being white they let the light through.

Buy John Lewis Sheer Roller Blinds, White online at JohnLewis.com - John Lewis


----------

